# Dryer - Any Sales?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://offerup.com/item/detail/551425105/
this is a great price. 
as is this one-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Doubl...627331?hash=item48c6a94503:g:gaAAAOSwlZdcsb~u


both are imo wonderful dryers. The challengeair is a little lighter to tote around and is plastic instead of metal.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> https://offerup.com/item/detail/551425105/
> this is a great price.
> as is this one-
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Doubl...627331?hash=item48c6a94503:g:gaAAAOSwlZdcsb~u
> ...


Thank you very much. Going to check and see if they will ship. 

Jules


----------

